# Cocoa tracker?



## jdenhaan (5 April 2017)

Hi all,

The price of Cocoa is rather low at the moment, so I'm looking to get some mid-term exposure. Since futures and CFDs scare me, I'm wondering if there's a good ETF available to get longer term exposure to the price without getting too exposed to intraday fluctuations?


----------



## peter2 (6 April 2017)

Here's a link that discusses two cocoa ETNs. 

http://commodityhq.com/investing-ideas/which-cocoa-etf-is-right-for-you-nib-vs-choc/

You should also be aware of the differences between an ETN and an ETF. 
Investopedia will help.


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 April 2017)

jdenhaan said:


> Since futures and CFDs scare me,



Why?


----------



## skc (6 April 2017)

Stock up on chocolate?


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 April 2017)

jdenhaan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The price of Cocoa is rather low at the moment, so I'm looking to get some mid-term exposure. Since futures and CFDs scare me, I'm wondering if there's a good ETF available to get longer term exposure to the price without getting too exposed to intraday fluctuations?




http://etfdb.com/type/commodity/softs/


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 April 2017)

skc said:


> Stock up on chocolate?




c'mon, fess up ......being coy wont bag any

i know what's keeping me with the bid (since the swing down friday in the  US connie) 

.....what's making you see the bid side ?


----------



## stevo2 (8 April 2017)

jdenhaan said:


> Hi all,
> _The price of Cocoa is rather low at the moment, so I'm looking to get some mid-term exposure._



Hi JD
What is _"rather low", _and when did it become _"rather low"?_
Does that mean your a buyer because it might go up, or are you going to short it because it might continue down lower?
cheers ian


----------



## skc (9 April 2017)

Joules MM1 said:


> c'mon, fess up ......being coy wont bag any
> 
> i know what's keeping me with the bid (since the swing down friday in the  US connie)
> 
> .....what's making you see the bid side ?



Sorry to disappoint you but it was just a senseless joke.

I am currently altering my plans to become a comedian...


----------



## peter2 (17 April 2017)

Cocoa hasn't bottomed yet, but it's got to be close.


----------



## peter2 (8 May 2017)

Cocoa prices bounced off a low and have been on a "tear" today (right now). I'm annoyed that I missed this. Don't check a chart regularly and this will happen. For me, the signal bar was two days ago, the bullish bar after the tiny red doji. The "trade" has already hit my +2R target level.




_Note_: I've already eaten the bars of chocolate I bought as a long term investment.


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 June 2017)

cocoa (US) close to a nearterm swing low, likely rotation to eyeball 2200 zone then new lower lows to end the bear cycle, the whole deal taking a few quarters to complete

(as this was last weeks look it's from a study pov)


----------



## peter2 (14 March 2018)

An update on the Cocoa market.  Weekly chart of futures contract.
Price went sideways for a while, faked out the bulls, then faked out the bears before booming higher (+25%). The OP alerted us to this market. I must admit to watching the price action with my month agog.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2018)

skc said:


> Stock up on chocolate?




Here is your chance to stock up on chocolate: 
*Motorway covered in tonnes of melted chocolate after lorry overturns in Poland*
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/tra...after-lorry-overturns-in-poland-a3834991.html


----------

